# TNT Banana yummy



## kadesma (Aug 15, 2010)

This is a favorite of all the kids. It's so tasty it makes your tongue water for more.
Take 8-10 slices of bacon cut in half, blanche in boiling water for 10 min. Drain and dry well.  Cut bananas into 1-1/2 in chunks and then wrap in the bacon, securing  closed with a toothpick. Combine 1/2 cup brown sugar and 1 Tab. curry powder. sprinkle on wrapped bananas. Bake on rack for about 10 min at 350 or til bacon is crisp and sugar caramelized. 
enjoy if you can get any.
kades


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Aug 15, 2010)

OMG! This should be illegal.
I have added banana and bacon to my shopping list, oh and I think I'm in need of some curry powder.  Thanks Kades


----------



## kadesma (Aug 15, 2010)

getoutamykitchen said:


> OMG! This should be illegal.
> I have added banana and bacon to my shopping list, oh and I think I'm in need of some curry powder.  Thanks Kades


You're welcome, please enjoy
kades


----------



## msmofet (Aug 15, 2010)

Not all that keen on curry powder anything I can sub for it?


----------



## kadesma (Aug 16, 2010)

msmofet said:


> Not all that keen on curry powder anything I can sub for it?


I've used just  extra brown sugar and it's great that way.
kades


----------



## GB (Aug 16, 2010)

Chili Powder could (possibly) be an interesting sub for the curry powder I would guess.

Sounds delicious CJ, but then again i do not think you have ever posted something that did not sound amazing.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Aug 16, 2010)

All I could think of was Elvis sitting on a couch with a sheet pan of these and a jar of peanut butter! 

Oh!  Since the curry and brown sugar are there, this is similar to a Thai flavor profile of curry and brown palm sugar.  I bet this would be good with a Thai peanut sauce!  It could be called "Elvis in Bangkok"!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 16, 2010)

Nicholas Mosher said:


> All I could think of was Elvis sitting on a couch with a sheet pan of these and a jar of peanut butter!
> 
> Oh!  Since the curry and brown sugar are there, this is similar to a Thai flavor profile of curry and brown palm sugar.  I bet this would be good with a Thai peanut sauce!  It could be called "Elvis in Bangkok"!


Good idea.
kades


----------



## roadfix (Aug 16, 2010)

Dang, this sounds almost as good as ABT's.  Thanks for the recipe.  I will definitely do this.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 16, 2010)

GB said:


> Chili Powder could (possibly) be an interesting sub for the curry powder I would guess.
> 
> Sounds delicious CJ, but then again i do not think you have ever posted something that did not sound amazing.


Thanks GB. you are so nice. Chili poder sounds like it will work. I'll give it a try.
cj


----------



## kadesma (Aug 16, 2010)

roadfix said:


> Dang, this sounds almost as good as ABT's.  Thanks for the recipe.  I will definitely do this.


Great I hope you enjoy.
kades


----------



## roadfix (Aug 18, 2010)

I wonder how they would come smoked like doing ABT's and Moink balls..?


----------



## kadesma (Aug 18, 2010)

roadfix said:


> I wonder how they would come smoked like doing ABT's and Moink balls..?


I tried some with chili powder as GB suggested..Yum double yum
kades


----------



## GB (Aug 18, 2010)

I am so glad that worked out for you CJ.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 18, 2010)

GB said:


> I am so glad that worked out for you CJ.


It did GB and it was great. Thanks
cj


----------



## Jivaro (Oct 18, 2010)

What does blanching the bacon do for this?  Just remove extra fat?

Thanks


----------



## legend_018 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sounds interesting. How long would they keep for. In other words, if you wanted to make them one day, but not have them until the next day.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 18, 2010)

legend_018 said:


> Sounds interesting. How long would they keep for. In other words, if you wanted to make them one day, but not have them until the next day.


I'd wait on them babanas ted to brown and taste odd  You can it but well kind of gluey and sticky.
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Oct 18, 2010)

Jivaro said:


> What does blanching the bacon do for this?  Just remove extra fat?
> 
> Thanks


IT removes some fat and partly coo,s the bacon.
kadesma


----------



## snickerdoodle (Oct 18, 2010)

Bacon knows no boundaries at our house so I will definitely be trying this!  A peanut sauce sounds like it would be nice with it.


----------

